

Hacking this weekend? Don't be alone - mmiliauskas
http://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/6111/i-am-hacking-this-weekend

======
dkarl
This is the opposite of what I expected from the title. (It's perfectly
consistent with the title, of course; I ran with the wrong interpretation.)
Different strokes for different folks, I guess. My _personal_ feelings about
this are:

1) I'm still alone

2) I now have a new distraction from hacking

I prefer to go to a coffee shop and sit in silent solidarity with a bunch of
other people who are trying to concentrate and get something done. (Even if
they're just posting status updates to Facebook, they _look_ serious, and I
can pretend they are are working hard.)

------
victorantos
I have reputation < 20 so I get "Welcome to The Stack Exchange Network chat!
You'll need 20 reputation to talk here"...

------
dysoco
Good idea, but maybe we can move this to an IRC Channel and promote it on
Reddit and other websites to get more attention.

------
kordless
What's up with Stack Exchange's crazy password requirements? No repeating
characters?

------
rjh29
Note that you need a Stack Exchange account with 20 reputation to participate.
Not that hard, but personally I'd prefer IRC!

~~~
Bootvis
Sounds great! Does something like that exist?

~~~
nicholassmith
There's plenty of dev channels here and there, or run a #letshacktoday channel
(or something) and post it up in SO and here.

